# Difference Between The Outback & The Skyline Malibu 2810



## azparrothd (May 2, 2008)

We've been in the market for the Outback for some time now, but just haven't found the right one yet (pricing). In other words, we're very familiar with the Outback and its features. Recently, we came across another trailer that is very similar to the Outback 23KRS. It's called the Skyline Malibu 2810. I put a link below for your reference. Does anyone know the difference? Is Keystone and Skyline one in the same (wink, wink)? Just curious...

http://www.rvusa.com/rvinventory_item.asp?id=425588

Thanks and hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The Malibu appeared a couple years back as what appeared to be a near identical copy of the old Outback's. They even used the 2 piece propane cover wheich keystone had abandoned. I think a couple members have them, but they came out after we purchased, so we didn't look at them.

As for that particular deal, are you willing to make a little trip for your OB? The reason I ask is that the link you included is the same floorplan as our old 28RSDS OB. The difference is the market is really bad for trailers, and I paid a couple thousand less a few years ago.









Before you think you can't afford an outback, price out lakeshore RV (Michigan) or Holman RV (Ohio).









edited: Here's the link to a 230RS from Lakeshore. Give marci a call or e-mail and see what she can do:
230RS on Ebay


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

It looks pretty nice from the pics. Not sure of skyline though?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

man thats so the same camper. just change the logo and go.

campingnut18


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Biggest difference? No Skyliners.com







(well there is but its not RV related)

Skyline makes a pretty good product; a number of people I know own them and I've only known one that had some significant problems. But his problem was as much a poor dealer as a having problems with RV.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

campingnut18 said:


> man thats so the same camper. just change the logo and go.
> 
> campingnut18


Uh except Keystone no longer makes the quad bunk option...


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Skyline makes a really good trailer. Before I bought my Outback I had a 1991 Nomad, which is made by Skyline. The trailer was very well kept by its previous owners, but had no problems whatsoever. It was an easy tow as well. It was a 26' trailer with all wood framing and metal roof. It towed like a dream and still has no problems to date. My brother now has it, and will be using it this upcoming summer.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

We saw Malibu's before we saw Outbacks. To be honest, we thought they were from the same factory, just different stickers. The 23 foot toy hauler, like the Outback 23KRS is a few feet longer due to a platform to haul stuff on at the front of the trailer. Nice idea, more tongue weight to think about but a great place for a generator or even small ATV's. Their 21 footer (21RS lookalike) is exactly the same as far as we could see. Malibu's specs showed that they were a little heavier, but not much. Skyline does have a good reputation too.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we looked at them too in Spokane last year, Rick thought it had more storage. We liked the electric slide out bed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> We liked the electric slide out bed


I'll take the manual slide out everytime. No motor to fail...no power (other than my own) to set up camp.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We liked the electric slide out bed


I'll take the manual slide out everytime. No motor to fail...no power (other than my own) to set up camp.
[/quote]

good point!







except if I had electric one I wouldn't have to rely on Rick as I can't pull the manual one


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

AZthunderations said:


> We liked the electric slide out bed


I'll take the manual slide out everytime. No motor to fail...no power (other than my own) to set up camp.
[/quote]

Looks like the same manual slide to me. You may be thinking of the KZ.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> We liked the electric slide out bed


I'll take the manual slide out everytime. No motor to fail...no power (other than my own) to set up camp.
[/quote]

Looks like the same manual slide to me. You may be thinking of the KZ.

Happy Trails,
Doug

[/quote]

I don't remember which one we looked at, my memory barely survives a day!


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

If my memory serves me right, the Skyline Malibu is built on the left side of the US while the Outback is built in the middle. If I were to check the web site for Malibu, I'd probably make sure of that. 
A saleman that we talked to owned a 21 foot Malibu and was very happy with it. He was also a partime DJ and all of his sound equipment fit on the storage area with the bunk folded up. Great idea: tax write off for business and a camp trailer for fun. He said the only problem was that water would get on the slide out and when slid in, it would drip into the interior a little. I think that's a common problem even with "BigBuck" motorhomes and trailers.
We saw a new Malibu at Quartzsite, AZ RV show, but no new Outbacks. On the other hand, we saw several Outbacks being used by their owners at the RV park, but no Malibus.
Does Keystone and Skyline have a common thread somewhere?







If you were to see only the interiors you can't tell the difference. The outsides have some suttle differences, but darn close.
Doug, if it were regional branding, why would we not have just Malibus on the west coast and Outbacks in the East? Why would Keystone and Skyline not share dealerships?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just double checked, Thor industries (Outback parent company) does not appear to have any financial stake in Skyline. Many of the RV leaders go from company to company so could be somebody left Outback and brought the concept to Skyline. But the major Keystone/Outback players are still with Thor. It also appears that Skyline now only has two manufacturing plants, one in CA and the other in Elk Hart. I suppose its possible that Keystone licenses the plans for Skyline, but I rather doubt it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, I've never heard of a connection, or regional 'Outback' brand, but that thing has more than just a passing similarity. It's a dead ringer. You would think they would make some effort to be even a little bit different.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Around here, both are available. As I said, the skyline has the original 2 piece cover for the front as opposed to the 1 piece molded one I had. Of course now Keystone has eliminated the cover altogether, but apparently the Malibu still has it. they also have the older Keystone floorplans. I wondered if Keystone was selling their old designs (or maybe building the trailers and selling the complete units).









Around here, the Malibu's were listed a little cheaper, but that could easily be a dealer choice...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey and I are going to The Vermont RV show Friday or Saturday. Twelve dealers, I'll keep my eye out for a Malibu, and try to ask some of the sales people about keystone and skyline alliances.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Doug, here's an opening for the Malibackers web site...or Outibu !!!








Malibu's and Outbacks are priced about the same here in the Phoenix area. The Malibu's are sold by a discount RV dealer, while the Outbacks are distruted by a regular old RV dealer. Prices are compairable, but the discount dealer will talk a little and the Outback dealer thinks that any option or add-on is gold plated.


----------

